# iPad Kindle app problem / licences



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've just downloaded the Kindle app for my iPad and am now going through my archive to get the books I want on there. I'm having a problem with more than one book though because of the licence limitations. I have several devices already registered so knowing that some books can be limited in the number of devices they can be on simultaneously I wasn't surprised to see error messages along the lines of 'you've exceeded your licence allowance'.

But then comes the problem. I archived the books in question on one of my other devices to free up the licence for my iPad. But now I'm getting a message saying I still can't download the books - I have to _deregister_ a device in order to free up a licence.  Well, that can't be right, can it? Surely there's no limit to the number of devices (or else why would Amazon have allowed me to register my iPad and why would all the other books download OK) just a limit on how many of them can load a book at one time. If I take it off one device, there should then be a licence free for another device, right?

Any ideas, or is this a call Kindle CS problem?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

It is not a device limit, it is a book limit.  You can only have the book on a certain number of devices at the same time.  Archiving a book should free the book up.  But you may need to sync the kindle with Amazon in order for Amazon to know that the book has been archived.  

You should not have to deregister a device.  Deregistering should not really have anything to do with the book limit.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

i think its a device limit. 5 is the limit... or maybe i'm confusing with audible.com limitations.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The limit is 6 unless otherwise stated on the book description.  I've seen quite a few with a limit of 5.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> i think its a device limit. 5 is the limit... or maybe i'm confusing with audible.com limitations.


No, there is no device limit.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having a definitive answer on this if someone learns it. I've seen messages from people that have claimed that you have to call Amazon to get the licenses restored. I'm not in any danger of hitting a limit, I'd just like to know.

Mike


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I've managed to get the books to download. I had archived them on my iPod Touch, but even though I made sure to sync that with Amazon, it still didn't free up a licence. I had to archive it from my Kindle for PC app and sync that to get it to work. I'm not sure why taking if off the iPod didn't work. And I checked the error message on the iPad app - it definitely suggests you need to deregister a device to free up a licence - no suggestion that merely archiving it from one of them would free up a licence.

Having solved that problem I now have another one, in that on the iPad I can't seem to archive anything once it's downloaded. The 'edit' button that's on the top left of the Home Screen on the iPod doesn't appear on the Home Screen on the iPad. All I can say is that it's a good job I don't intend to do an awful lot of reading on the iPad because it's already been a very frustrating experience just trying to do the most basic of things on this app. Not to mention, I downloaded the upgrade and now I have double columns on landscape mode and apparently no choice to change it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Having solved that problem I now have another one, in that on the iPad I can't seem to archive anything once it's downloaded.


Hold your finger down on the book cover on the home screen. A small red X will appear in the upper left corner. Click that and the book will be archived.

As for the landscape view, this is from the iPad help page on Amazon:



> Two-column view: When reading books in landscape orientation on the iPad, you'll see text displayed in two columns. You will see this two-column view in the four smallest font sizes. This feature cannot be "turned off" when reading in landscape mode, but you can choose not to use two-column view by reading in portrait mode, or changing the font size to one of the two largest font sizes which will change the text to one-column view even in landscape orientation.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pidgeon92 - thank you. That solves the archiving problem at least. The font thing is really no help as I wouldn't want it larger than the 3rd size at the most. I simply can't understand why Amazon keep on insisting  on giving us what we don't want and withholding the stuff everyone's asking for.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Pidgeon92 - thank you. That solves the archiving problem at least. The font thing is really no help as I wouldn't want it larger than the 3rd size at the most. I simply can't understand why Amazon keep on insisting on giving us what we don't want and withholding the stuff everyone's asking for.


I'm with you on this one. How ridiculous that you can't turn that option off! I tend to read in preterit mode only, but I can see wher this will be incredibly frustrating for some people.


----------

